# Forum Argomenti di discussione IVA - Intrastat - SPESOMETRO - San Marino  Reverse charge? Intrastat?

## mascarato

Salve. Un professionista acquista con partita IVA una stampante sul sito Amazon, ricevendo fattura, senza IVA, nella quale viene specificato che trattasi di operazione soggetta a reverse charge.
Sono andato a rileggermi la circolare Agenzia Entrate n° 59 del 23/12/2010 e, come ben ricordavo, questo tipo di acquisto non è soggetto a reverse charge, sia per il fatto che una stampante non rientra tra i "personal computer e loro componenti ed accessori", sia per il fatto che il meccanismo va applicato solo nelle fasi che precedono la commercializzazione al dettaglio (come in questo caso).
Aggiungo che la fattura emessa da Amazon riporta una partita Iva italiana.
Come deve essere registrata tale fattura? Se è fattura italiana, che fare dell'Iva che non compare in fattura? Se è da considerarsi intra (poichè Amazon ha sede in lussemburgo) dov'è il codice ISO? 
Sono perplesso...

----------


## beck

> Salve. Un professionista acquista con partita IVA una stampante sul sito Amazon, ricevendo fattura, senza IVA, nella quale viene specificato che trattasi di operazione soggetta a reverse charge.
> Sono andato a rileggermi la circolare Agenzia Entrate n° 59 del 23/12/2010 e, come ben ricordavo, questo tipo di acquisto non è soggetto a reverse charge, sia per il fatto che una stampante non rientra tra i "personal computer e loro componenti ed accessori", sia per il fatto che il meccanismo va applicato solo nelle fasi che precedono la commercializzazione al dettaglio (come in questo caso).
> Aggiungo che la fattura emessa da Amazon riporta una partita Iva italiana.
> Come deve essere registrata tale fattura? Se è fattura italiana, che fare dell'Iva che non compare in fattura? Se è da considerarsi intra (poichè Amazon ha sede in lussemburgo) dov'è il codice ISO? 
> Sono perplesso...

  Potrebbe essere che Amazon con sede in lussemburgo si sia identificata in italia od operi con rappresentante fiscale, per cui è corretto che abbia emesso fattura senza iva. E' l'unica soluzione che mi viene in mente.

----------


## mascarato

> Potrebbe essere che Amazon con sede in lussemburgo si sia identificata in italia od operi con rappresentante fiscale, per cui è corretto che abbia emesso fattura senza iva. E' l'unica soluzione che mi viene in mente.

  Ti confermo che si è identificata in Italia (ricerca tramite AE), anche se, generalmente, c'è sempre una specifica indicazione del rappresentante fiscale, cosa che qui non compare affatto... 
Perchè dici che è corretto averla emessa senza Iva? Secondo me andava emessa con Iva, stante alla circolare richiamata sopra. Non è una cessione da produttore a grossista, ma da venditore (al dettaglio) a utente finale, sia pure con partita iva.

----------


## beck

> Ti confermo che si è identificata in Italia (ricerca tramite AE), anche se, generalmente, c'è sempre una specifica indicazione del rappresentante fiscale, cosa che qui non compare affatto... 
> Perchè dici che è corretto averla emessa senza Iva? Secondo me andava emessa con Iva, stante alla circolare richiamata sopra. Non è una cessione da produttore a grossista, ma da venditore (al dettaglio) a utente finale, sia pure con partita iva.

  Se operi con partita IVA devi assolvere l'imposta con reverse charge (art. 17, c. 2 d.p.r. 633/1972), quando acquisti beni che si trovano in italia da non residenti .

----------


## mascarato

> Se operi con partita IVA devi assolvere l'imposta con reverse charge (art. 17, c. 2 d.p.r. 633/1972), quando acquisti beni che si trovano in italia da non residenti .

  Ok grazie. Ho trovato anche l'indicazione in fattura (riportata in caratteri microscopici).

----------


## forstmeier

> Ok grazie. Ho trovato anche l'indicazione in fattura (riportata in caratteri microscopici).

  Forse può essere utile lo stesso. Una precedente in merito.  http://forum.commercialistatelematic...tml#post217124  
saluti,
.

----------


## mascarato

> Forse può essere utile lo stesso. Una precedente in merito.  http://forum.commercialistatelematic...tml#post217124  
> saluti,
> .

  Ciao, forstmeier. Ho letto l'intervento di cui al tuo link, ma non concordo sull'ipotesi 2): 
2) NL emette fattura con Piva IT (del fornitore) - Soc. It adempie agli obblighi Iva e Intrastat. 
Se non ho compreso male, "Soc. It" dovrebbe stare per "acquirente italiano".
Riguardo il mod. Intrastat, sembra che l'obbligo ricada non sull'acquirente italiano, ma sul precedente passaggio (fornitore UE lussemburghese con p. iva lussemburghese fattura alla propria posizione iva italiana - in questo caso è quest'ultima che presenta l'intrastat). 
Riporto un estratto da Intrastat.biz: 
D: Un soggetto non residente identificato in Italia ha venduto merce a ditta italiana che ha registrato con reverse charge. Chi deve presentare il modelli INTRA per lacquisto, la ditta acquirente o la ditta straniera identificata in Italia? 
R: 1) se la cessione di beni è avvenuta direttamente dalla società UE nei confronti della ditta italiana, senza coinvolgere la posizione IVA detenuta in Italia (dalla ditta estera), la ditta italiana deve espletare la consueta procedura per gli acquisti intracomunitari (numerare e integrare con IVA la fattura estera, annotare la stessa sul registro fatture emesse e sul registro acquisti, presentare il modello INTRA 2-bis); 
2) *se la merce è stata trasferita in Italia, emettendo fattura dalla posizione IVA UE a quella italiana (della ditta estera), la ditta italiana effettua un acquisto interno ed emette autofattura con IVA, con annotazione della stessa sul registro fatture emesse e sul registro acquisti; la società italiana non presenta il modello INTRA 2-bis avendo acquistato merce già dichiarata ai fini INTRASTAT dalla posizione IVA italiana della società UE.* 
Saluti

----------


## forstmeier

> Ciao, forstmeier. Ho letto l'intervento di cui al tuo link, ma non concordo sull'ipotesi 2): 
> 2) NL emette fattura con Piva IT (del fornitore) - Soc. It adempie agli obblighi Iva e Intrastat. 
> Se non ho compreso male, "Soc. It" dovrebbe stare per "acquirente italiano".
> Riguardo il mod. Intrastat, sembra che l'obbligo ricada non sull'acquirente italiano, ma sul precedente passaggio (fornitore UE lussemburghese con p. iva lussemburghese fattura alla propria posizione iva italiana - in questo caso è quest'ultima che presenta l'intrastat). 
> Riporto un estratto da Intrastat.biz: 
> D: “Un soggetto non residente identificato in Italia ha venduto merce a ditta italiana che ha registrato con reverse charge. Chi deve presentare il modelli INTRA per l’acquisto, la ditta acquirente o la ditta straniera identificata in Italia?” 
> R: 1) se la cessione di beni è avvenuta direttamente dalla società UE nei confronti della ditta italiana, senza coinvolgere la posizione IVA detenuta in Italia (dalla ditta estera), la ditta italiana deve espletare la consueta procedura per gli acquisti intracomunitari (numerare e integrare con IVA la fattura estera, annotare la stessa sul registro fatture emesse e sul registro acquisti, presentare il modello INTRA 2-bis); 
> 2) *se la merce è stata trasferita in Italia, emettendo fattura dalla posizione IVA UE a quella italiana (della ditta estera), la ditta italiana effettua un acquisto interno ed emette autofattura con IVA, con annotazione della stessa sul registro fatture emesse e sul registro acquisti; la società italiana non presenta il modello INTRA 2-bis avendo acquistato merce già dichiarata ai fini INTRASTAT dalla posizione IVA italiana della società UE.* 
> Saluti

  Nel contesto la risposta scritta da me significa:  *La P'iva IT è la Soc. NL identificata in IT !!!*
La Soc. it è il rappresentante! 
saluti,
.

----------


## mascarato

> Nel contesto la risposta scritta da me significa:  *La P'iva IT è la Soc. NL identificata in IT !!!*
> La Soc. it è il rappresentante! 
> saluti,
> .

  Pardon, allora... avevo interpretato male. 
Grazie per le informazioni.

----------

